# USB DRIVE write protected..help please



## lethal_shrapnel

i have an apacer steno pen drive with a capacity of 1 GB. 2 days ago when i cut a directory from the drive and pasted it into a friends computer, the folder was moved successfully but thereafter, i have been unable to modify the contents of the drive in any way as all OS (XP, 98, LINUX) say that the drive is write protected. i donot have any external tab on the drive to switch it to read only mode and have checked all the options in windows and linux environment.i cannot evene format de drive. pl note that i am able to access the data still on the drive and copy it.. but i cant modify/delete it. the drive was not dropped after the last successfull operation. Error is: "The disk is write-protected. Remove the write protection or use another disk." Kindly assist me.


----------



## jimscreechy

It may be that the disk has been inadvertently switched to read only mode. Check the attributes on the drive by right-clicking and selecting properties/permissions.


----------



## please

@ lethal_shrapnel
Welcome to TSF :smile: 
In addition to *jimscreechy* comments, sometimes these drives come with encryption software for security. My Sandisk Cruzer Mini did. You may have inadvertently enabled this or something. Check with the website for that software and see if this is the case. There may also be some sort of repair or erase utility available.

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## lethal_shrapnel

*done!*

yo guys .. thanks a tonne! i dint have any encryption software and all my properties in windows and linux were fine. i contacted apacer however and they sent me a link to this puny low level formatter .. it did de trick and now my drive is working again.. thanks a lot again.. 

i am posting the link here for anyone else who has the same problem. it seems to work only on apacer .. maybe only the HT 202 . REad the README before using it.

http://www.apacer.com/en/support/downloads/HS2.0_Utility_LFormat.zip


----------



## please

@ lethal_shrapnel
Hey great news on overcoming your problem. Thanks for posting back with your solution as it may help others in the future. It is members like you that make this a great forum. :sayyes: 

The link provided starts an auto-download...could you link to the page for the download instead?


----------



## wordy

*Please*

Hi Please, I am having the exact same problems as you had with your Sandisk Mini. Mine is the 256mb version and it is having problems when I try and save an already existing file. I'm inclined to believe something must be write protected. If you could walk me through any drivers or steps you took to remedy your problem I'd appreciate it.


----------



## please

@ wordy
Welcome to TSF :smile:
I never had a problem with my Cuzer mini(256MB)with that sort of thing. I was just commenting that mine came with security software, and that his might have as well and could be the cause of his problems. If youi never installed or enabled the encryptiuon software, then it is not your problem. The software is to password-protect your data.

As for your problem, if you are trying to save a new file that has the same name as an older file, does it ask if you want to overwrite the file, or is it saying you cannot because it is write-protected, or something else? You might check the file properties to see if it is write-protected. Right-click on the file and choose 'properties from the dropdown menu. Then see if the file is 'read-only'...if it is, then untick the 'read-only' option. That should allow you to alter its contents and resave. However, it may not allow that change either. Make sure the files you put on the cruzer oare not read-only files. A workaround may be to delete the file on your cruzer before saving the new one, or rename the new one with the same name, but a '1' or 'a' after it.

Hope that some of this helps your situation


----------



## lelin56

lethal_shrapnel said:


> i have an apacer steno pen drive with a capacity of 1 GB. 2 days ago when i cut a directory from the drive and pasted it into a friends computer, the folder was moved successfully but thereafter, i have been unable to modify the contents of the drive in any way as all OS (XP, 98, LINUX) say that the drive is write protected. i donot have any external tab on the drive to switch it to read only mode and have checked all the options in windows and linux environment.i cannot evene format de drive. pl note that i am able to access the data still on the drive and copy it.. but i cant modify/delete it. the drive was not dropped after the last successfull operation. Error is: "The disk is write-protected. Remove the write protection or use another disk." Kindly assist me.


----------



## LMiller7

@lelin56
If you are having a problem you should create a new thread. Posing here only causes confusion.


----------

